# HELP!!!! NOW!!!!!



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

I came home and my hedgehog is on her side with her mouth open and she is not moving but I know that she is alive. I haven't been here all day to know what could have happened she has been on a medicine for a URI. But that has been for a week now and no problems. What do I do now?


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Is she warm enough? What medication is she on?


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

She needs to see a vet, right away.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Never mind. Shes gone.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

Stickers said:


> Never mind. Shes gone.


I am so sorry! (((hugs)))


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh my god! I'm sorry.


----------



## live4fun162 (Dec 30, 2010)

OH MY GOSH
 I'm so sorry Stickers


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I am so sorry. You did everything you could.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So sorry.  
Hugs


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Oh dear, I am so sorry you lost your little hedgie so suddenly! This is terrible.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm really sorry. This is terrible and heartbreaking. I hope you're ok.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry.  My heart goes out to both of you.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your hedgie knows she was loved.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

I am so sorry  That was so quick, you did everything you could to help her. Hopefully you can find out what caused this.


----------



## Almonds (Jan 15, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. My heart is with you! You were a good hedgie parent


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

That's a hard thing to come home to. I remember how I felt when I lost Sylvie. Sorry for you to loose yours.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sorry for your very sudden loss.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear she has passed.


----------



## Stickers (Jan 4, 2011)

Thank ya'll very much. It has been very sad and unexpected. I didn't have her for long but I do believe that she was the best hedgie ever. She was beyond sweet. I miss her very much. I do thank you for your support though I haven't been here long. It means a lot.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Soooo sad for you...


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

MissC said:


> Soooo sad for you...


I second this.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

I am so VERY sorry for your loss. I hope you are doing OK


----------

